# Zziplex Primo Lite



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Good day to all

Anybody tried casting with a 13ft Primo Lite? I intend to cast the 100gms with it but is wondering if it could survive the 125gms for competition?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Edmund , is this a new model , I have never heard of a primo lite before , I have a primo syncro Lt 14' with I used for 150 and 125g


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

I hv attached a picture for you. Well, I'm prepared to use it for 100gms competition in KL at the end of this year.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Edmund , how old is the rod ? Had heard Terry might do some lite rods , is this one of the new batch .


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Its brand new. U got any infor for it?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Your's is the first I have seen . can't help you . Have you tried emailing Terry Carrol or calling .Big Dave may have info on these or Poser Luppi .


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

The Difference between 100grm and 125 Grm is less than an ounce. Your rod will handle the 125 with out any trouble at all its tuned for 125 grm Big Dave


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the prompt reply. I'm going to try out the rod onces its ready.

Btw, the entire rod looks and feels pretty much like the Tip Tornado Lite. However, the primo lite seems to be more powerful in its mid and butt section.


----------

